# utilisation d'un mac



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2000)

comment et par quels moyens livres cd etc peut on apprendre a bien utiliser un mac G4.


ayant été un utilisateur +++ de pc 


------------------
pc


----------



## Fogi (21 Juillet 2000)

Chez Sibex, "Le Mac pour les nuls" (désolé, c'est le titre) pour connaitre la "philosophie" et l'utilisation Mac en général. Il y a surement d'autres titres et collections.
Sinon, lire la presse magazine Mac, ou encore parcourir notre site préféré...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2000)

J'en connais pas un spécialement sur le G4, mais si tu utilise OS 8.x, tu peux utiliser 'Le petit livre du Mac' de Robin Williams (Ed. S&SM).
Sinon, il commence à y en avoir sur MacOS 9, mais je ne les ai pas lus.
Dans tous les cas, avec le livre que j'ais cité plus haut, tu en apprendra déjà beaucoup sur MacOS (trucs et astuces comme fonctionnement général).
Si quelqu'un a plus récent, c'est cool.

------------------
Xavier Cabanne
from "Pneu Vallée"
http://www.xaviercabanne.net/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2000)

Il y a aussi tout simplement l'aide intégré à MacOS. Mais bon, encore faut il savoir comment l'utiliser ... un bouquin ? ;-)


------------------
Bonne journée à toutes et à tous
Guillaume
guillaume.perrin@bigfoot.com


----------



## Xav' (22 Juillet 2000)

Si, un bouquin, c'est très bien... Personnellement, j'ai toujours eût du mal à lire l'aide Apple sur le G4 (surtout dans le train).
Alors, un bouquin, ça te permet de t'aéré un peu, tout ça, tout ça...
Il y a un bouquin sur MacOS 9 de First Interactive qui a l'air pas mal.
Si tu habite sur Paris, va chez Eyrolles, pour voir et te faire conseiller, sinon regarde via leur site web.
Si j'en vois un, je te fais signe.
Ciao.

------------------
Xav' from "Pneu Vallée"


----------

